# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Misyonerler Kürt'lerin peşinde

## ceydaaa

Türkiyedeki en güçlü misyoner grubu olan Protestan Kilisesine bağlı misyonerler Güneydoğuda özellikle Kürt vatandaşları Hıristiyanlaştırmak için çeşitli yollara başvurduğu ortaya çıktı.


İstihbarat birimlerinin bölgedeki Milli Eğitim Müdürlüklerine gönderdiği yazıda, özellikle Diyarbakır, Gaziantep ve Antakya başta olmak üzere bölgedeki Protestan Kilise Dernekleri, dernek adına satın alınan binada İngilizce kursu açarak, bölge halkına bedava İngilizce kursu adı altında inancını sorgulattığı belirtildi. 
Raporda Kilise derneğinin çalışan kesim için dersleri akşam saatlerine aldığını belirtilerek  Kürtçü bir yapıya sahip olan R.D. tarafından İngilizce dil kursu verildiği, benzer şekilde Gaziantep, Antakya ve Antalyadaki kilise derneklerinin özellikle Kürt kökenli vatandaşlara yönelik kurs düzenleme faaliyetlerinde bulunduğu aktarıldı. Antalya yöresindeki tatil beldelerine çalışmaya gelen doğulu gençlere yönelik kurs düzenleyen misyonerler bazı gençleri Avrupaya gönderdiği iddia edildi.
Güneydoğu bölgesinde dini bilgileri zayıf vatandaşların seçildiğine dikkat çeken raporda özellikle gençlerin İslam dini konusunda yeterli bilgiye sahip olmadığı, Ailenin ve okulda dini konularda eğitim verilmediğine vurgulandı. Özellikle mevsimlik tarım işçisi olarak çalışan çok çocuklu ailelerin İslam dini konusunda yeterli bilgiye sahip olmadığı, böylece bu ailelerin gençlerinin iş vaadiyle kandırıldığı belirtildi.
Protestan Kilisesi İstanbulda da Kürt kökenli ailelerin peşinde. 
İstanbul Protestan Kilisesi Maltepe Belediyesi ile ortaklaşa İngilizce kursu düzenlediği İstanbul Maltepede bulunan Türkan Saylan Kültür Merkezinde yapılan kurslara katılanlara öğle yemeklerini Maltepe Belediyesi tarafından karşılandığı iddia edildi. sanliurfa.com

----------

